# Another Odd Cross!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

My teacher's male P. demasoni crossed with a female yellow Labidochromis today! not a minute after the water change they started in the conch shell! we plan to isolate the mother soon in her own tank and raise the fry!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Just make sure you guys are not getting these fish into the general public.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

djrichie said:


> Just make sure you guys are not getting these fish into the general public.


The best way to insure that the public does not get these fish is to toss them in the local canals...

(I do hope you know I'm kidding...)


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I know, I know! every time I say anything about a hybrid (besides flowerhorns) I get told that it's bad to release them into the hobby, and i agree. i just think this is cool and want to see what the fry look like.....


----------

